# Help!! (tortoise is eating substrate)



## russiantortoisegirl (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a Russian Tortoise and lately I've noticed that she's been eating her reptile bark. Why is she doing this?


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2016)

She may be missing something in her diet? What is her diet?
Also are you using any red bulbs? Tortoises are attracted to red things and the red bulbs make things look red, which will cause some torts to eat things they shouldn't.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Dec 22, 2016)

wellington said:


> She may be missing something in her diet? What is her diet?
> Also are you using any red bulbs? Tortoises are attracted to red things and the red bulbs make things look red, which will cause some torts to eat things they shouldn't.


I don't use any Red Bulbs. Her favorite thing to eat is romaine lettuce and she gets carrots, apples, broccoli and peas about 2-3 times a week. I also give her a multi vitamin and a calcium supplement.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Dec 22, 2016)

U shouldn't really be giving her peas and apples maybe replace them for something else such as hibiscus flowers or something http://russiantortoise.net/russiantortoisediet.htm


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Dec 22, 2016)

Oogway the russian tort said:


> U shouldn't really be giving her peas and apples maybe replace them for something else such as hibiscus flowers or something http://russiantortoise.net/russiantortoisediet.htm


Ok thank you, but then why is she eating her reptile bark?


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Dec 22, 2016)

I dont know try switching ur substrate and what is your feeding schedule because Russian torts need to eat a lot not but not to much


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Dec 22, 2016)

They eat substrate either because they think it's food (why people ask about the red bulb) or because they are craving something lacking in their diet. Your diet is far from ideal, so I suspect your answer is there. Get rid of the fruit, peas, carrots, and broccoli - add in lots of diverse broadleaf weeds (your tortoise will get the fiber, vitamins, and minerals it needs from a diet of weeds that it won't get from what you are feeding now).


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Dec 22, 2016)

Oogway the russian tort said:


> I dont know try switching ur substrate and what is your feeding schedule because Russian torts need to eat a lot not but not to much


Thank you!


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Dec 22, 2016)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> They eat substrate either because they think it's food (why people ask about the red bulb) or because they are craving something lacking in their diet. Your diet is far from ideal, so I suspect your answer is there. Get rid of the fruit, peas, carrots, and broccoli - add in lots of diverse broadleaf weeds (your tortoise will get the fiber, vitamins, and minerals it needs from a diet of weeds that it won't get from what you are feeding now).


Thank you, 
I will definitely try that!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 23, 2016)

Asides from diet, she could be bored.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Dec 23, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Asides from diet, she could be bored.


How can I make her less bored?


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 23, 2016)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> How can I make her less bored?


Cuttlebones, or try adding in objects she's never seen before. (Tortoise friendly objects)


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Dec 24, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Cuttlebones, or try adding in objects she's never seen before. (Tortoise friendly objects)


Definetly will try. Thank you!


----------



## Digger&Blinky (Jan 15, 2017)

Give a pic of their enclosure


----------

